#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Users send emails to themselves and it's delivered to a group of people?

## MetroBOS

Sometimes I will receive an email from a co-worker in Outlook.  Their own name is in the "To:" line and there is nothing in the CC line, but yet everyone in the office ends up receiving the message.  How is this done?

My apologies if this topic does not belong on this board, but if anyone knows the answer, please share.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

They put the recipients in the bcc box. If you do not see a bcc box when you create a new email, go to Options and there should be an option to show the bcc field.

When you send an email to a person in the bcc box, nobody else can see that you included that person as a recipient (in the old paper days, this was done on paper memos and means "blind carbon copy").

If _all_ your recipients are in the bcc box, Outlook may complain that there is nobody in the To box. So people put various things up there to make Outlook happy, including sending it to themselves.

----------

